# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  برنامج تجميد الفيس بوك (Facebook_Freezer

## MR.X

*Facebook_Freezer*

*برنامج جديد لتجميد ايميل الفيس بوك* 

*كل ما عليك وضع الايميل والضغط على  تجميد*

**



*البرنامج سهل الاستخدام* 


*للتحميل* 

*هنا*

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Cry2: طيب ليه عمله ما دام بده يجمده  :Cry2:

----------


## MR.X

يا بنت فتحي عقلك وحركي الجمجمة شوي  :SnipeR (19): 

هاد اذا واحد بدو ينكش مخ على واح بجمد الايميل تبعو وما بقد يفتحوووووووووووو :SnipeR (19): 

فهمتي

----------


## غسان

_مش هوه بجمده ..   غيره بجمدله اياه_

----------


## MR.X

> _مش هوه بجمده ..  غيره بجمدله اياه_


 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 

فهمها يا غسااااااااااااااااان
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

فوق ما الدنيا مجمدة يا ربيع وغسان  :Bl (14): 

فاهمة بس ليش هالحركات  :SnipeR (30): 

ربيــــــــــــــــع بدي مركز تحميل يرفع التوقيع ويجمده مكانه انجلطت انا فالحقني قبل :SnipeR (83):

----------


## MR.X

تعالي على الياهو

----------


## أورفه لي

رد: برنامج تجميد الفيس بوك (Facebook_Freezer :5c9db8ce52:  :Icon5:  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (73):  :Eh S(16):  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## maq

:SnipeR (9):

----------


## adiesmadi

:Bl (15):  very nice

----------


## iron amn

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ليندا99

gggggggggggggggggggggg[caution]null[/caution]

----------


## Sh7BoOoR

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## vitch

ok good

----------


## beshoasd

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :04f8b3e14f:  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## romio31990

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## أمجد محيسن

مشكور على هذا البرنامج

----------


## meke somi

مشكوار جدا يا اخوي  :Bl (13):

----------


## bader maher

perfeeeeeeect

----------


## adawi

yofeeee

----------


## اللاعب الصغير

yslmooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## brooo

جميل  :Bl (9):

----------


## ali amer

asdasdasdsadsad

----------


## ali amer

taaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx 
dmaaaaar ya man  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
gweya l2laaaaaaah 
^_^_^_^ 
nice l2llah

----------


## swqswq

مشكوووور كتييير

----------


## بيبو الكبيررر

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## احمد الالا

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Mr Kennedy

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ddhh_ddhh

مرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## pepeto99

thanks

----------


## pepeto99

merci

----------


## pepeto99

grazie

----------


## pepeto99

thank

----------


## pepeto99

shokran

----------


## rayen1

thxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## rayen14

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## jeme awad

شكرااااااااااااا كتيييييييييييييير مشكوووووووووووووور  :Icon29:

----------


## oussamakaka

مشكور اخي

----------


## ميدو2060

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ميدو2060

مشكوووووووووووو :Bl (23):

----------


## ahmad_love

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :Bl (12):

----------


## romaniga22

thank you very very much

----------


## jeme awad321

شكراااااااااا كتييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## http

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## mrtdela

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :Bl (13):

----------


## hanyjb1

thxxxx

----------


## kakoji2

مشاء الله

----------


## BeBoo

thnxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## BeBoo

thnxxxxx

----------


## دمعه فيها لمعه

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## Xx_MR.VIRUS_xX

..................................................  .................................

----------


## مطرقة

ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhn

----------


## abdallah96

مششكووووووووووووووور :Bl (13):  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Marzouk

طيب ليه عمله ما دام بده يجمده

----------


## asem marten

ytryeeeeee

----------


## mr.sillyboy

thhhhhhhhhhhhhx

----------


## letaief

merci mon ami logiciel tres jolie

----------


## jeme

mashkOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR

----------


## BeBoo love

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mr.mesak

شكرا كتير على الجهود التي تقدموناها....

----------


## ikooo

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :Eh S:

----------


## rawan

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## rawan

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## rawan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## rawan

:Eh S(9):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (47):

----------


## kokobatman

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/align] 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## kokobatman

بس انا كل مدخل الايمل يجيلى ايرور
 :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## evel saski

على راسي شباب المنتدى

----------


## evel saski

ممكن برنامج لتجميد الفيس بك

----------


## abo jeme123

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااا

----------


## sleman05

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## العبالي

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ahmadrian

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## zrx

يارب يكون شغاال

----------


## محمد العبادي

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو .... مشكووور اخوي الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## محمد بسام

يسلمو على البرنامج

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابوشمراعدام

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور الخوي

----------


## ahmad2210

ffefwefwefwefwefwefwefwefwef :SnipeR (85): wefwefwe :SnipeR (74): fwefwe :Icon6: f :7f21b6bbef: f

----------


## bashar alnimri

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## alaa_matarnah

:SnipeR (85):

----------


## alaa_matarnah

:Big Grin:  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## agaaga

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## قتيبه العمري

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أحمد محمد غانم

كس اخت جميع القائمين بلعمل فى هذا الموقع شويه فشلة خولات اولاد نجس

----------


## hassan2002

أعجبني هذا الوقع

----------


## hassan2002

salut cava bien

----------


## snnookka

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا

----------


## كركر

كلووووووووووو تماااااااااااااااام تشكر يا ريس

----------


## فراس عداسي

mashkooor 3ala hal mawdo3 alra2e3 :Emb3:

----------


## فراس عداسي

mashkooor

----------


## حسن22

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  :Eh S(9):

----------


## جلكسي والزمن عكسي

كتير حلو

----------


## Toocold

شكرا كتير الك

----------


## مس موجه

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## golfvr6

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## نونوها

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## رنيم

ميرسي

----------


## امير الانذال

مشكوووور ياا غالي والله زوووووووووء
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

ميرسي

----------


## islamo

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا :SnipeR (97):

----------


## islamo

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووو كتير

----------


## ابراهيم العزام

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## اردني عجلوني

[rainbow]والله اشي رائع :Bl (10): [/rainbow]

----------


## lover for ever

mashkooooooooooooooor ma ga9ert

----------


## ر ينيوس

مرحبا شو عم تعملوا الليلة :Bl (7):

----------


## ر ينيوس

بدي شارك خمس مرات ليش

----------


## خلدون روحي

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice  :Smile:

----------


## jalal_4e

الله يعطيك العافية علبرامج المميزة :Big Grin:

----------


## kash

شكراا كتييييير

----------


## kash

شكراا كتييييير
ةلنبشثمةىلشيمكلشبريس

----------


## sanadbader

asdasrdfa :110104 EmM8 Prv:  :110104 EmM8 Prv:  :36 1 25[1]:

----------


## sanadbader

:Huilen:  :110104 EmM12 Prv:

----------


## sanadbader

:11c8c40a:  :36 19 2[1]:  :SnipeR (86):  :110104 EmM12 Prv: rtwert :36 19 2[1]:  :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## sanadbader

5sefwearf :Huilen:  :36 1 25[1]:  :11c8c40a:  :SnipeR (75):  :7 5 138[1]:

----------


## sanadbader

asdafawerf :36 1 34: asdasfawe

----------


## sanadbader

:36 1 34:  :Huilen:

----------


## sanadbader

:Huilen:  :110104 EmM12 Prv:  :SnipeR (33):  :Huilen:  :110104 EmM12 Prv:

----------


## ورده السعاده

يعني ازا تجمد بيرجع يشتغل بعدين ولا كيف؟؟؟  :Icon14:  :Icon3:

----------


## machghara

chokran ya man machkour 7obbi 10x

----------


## aminovic

tjftrhtrfhgftshdghsetthgtdh

----------


## yassir123

شكرااااا على البرنامج

----------


## مصاروه

في ناس بتستاهل تجمد :Mad:

----------


## مصاروه

بحب البرامج الي متل هيك وشكرا الك

----------


## مصاروه

شكرا ع البرنامج

----------


## m_amr

:110104 EmM5 Prv:  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## m_amr

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## medooooooo

:030105 EmP6 Prv:  :030105 EmP6 Prv: 
مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## hazem-87

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## همسة النسيم

انشالله ينزل

----------


## golf vr6

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## loveabde

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

merciiiiiiiiii

----------


## lonlyha

thank you dear

----------


## ايمن نصر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## المخلص111

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## yoyo22

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
 :SnipeR (21):

----------


## aslawi

مشكور يا باشا

----------


## anoos

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## مايو الحبيب

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . :tim1e:

----------


## god of war

شكرااااااااااااا

----------


## امير الاحزان

مشككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووور

----------


## feras730730

جميل جدااااااا

----------


## احمد مرزوق

لفبلاتهنخحهابلغعهخحخنالباه

----------


## رشاد2

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## rostom

salam هل البرنامج فعال
جاووووووووووووووووبوني بسرعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## rostom

شكككككككككككككككراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## rostom

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا على البرنامج

----------


## rostom

شكرررررررررا

----------


## فوفو ميناوي

حلووووووووووووو  :Bl (9):

----------


## smanody

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا اخى العزيز

----------


## السلطان

صباح الخير

----------


## السلطان

السلامممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم :Eh S(21):

----------


## احمد منمن

100 % koloh tamam
 :36 1 21[1]:

----------

